# Has anyone else had their cutter drop random circles (just doesn't cut them) when cutting a rhinestone design?



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I've posted about this before, but I am about to lose my mind.

My cutter will drop a circle, or a few circles, with each attempt to cut designs today. Not always the same circles, not always in the same part of the design, not a problem with the same design. 

It's happened before. DAS updated something in my cutter so it would work better with my Stone Cut Pro. It helped until today. (That's been a couple of weeks.)

It makes a half a circle kind of mark when it messes up, but doesn't cut all the way through the material, or all the way around the circle.

Of course, I have a job I have to get out right away. Either the cutter or my laptop is about to get hurled out the window. I'm just not sure which to hurl.

Has anyone else experienced this? I'm using Stone Cut Pro and a Puma III cutter. Waiting for a call from DAS.......


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

leapoffaith said:


> I've posted about this before, but I am about to lose my mind.
> 
> My cutter will drop a circle, or a few circles, with each attempt to cut designs today. Not always the same circles, not always in the same part of the design, not a problem with the same design.
> 
> ...


I've actually had this happen and 99% of the time it's caused by debris in the blade holder or around the blade... The blade is not able to swing around like it needs to so you get messed up circles... The blade lifts and then it will work again sometimes and then stop again...

I would take the blade out entirely from the blade holder... Spray the blade holder with some compressed air and try again...

Even if you can't see the debris... I bet if you do what I describe it will work much better?... Can't hurt...

Kevin


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Kevin, thank you! Whew! 109 views and finally a comment. 

I tried it. Thank you. I must have done something in trying to "fix" this today because now I am just getting a message of "Plot Manager has stopped working" and nothing. Geez. This has been one of the most frustrating days ever. 

Thanks for trying, though. I'm sure it didn't hurt things for me to clean out the blade holder and blade area.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Just to update, in case anyone else ever has this frustration, it was a communication problem between my software and my cutter. The cutter keeps reverting back to old settings, and I now (finally) know that I need to re-enter in the cutter info (and how to do that) if and when it happens again. Geez.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm going to give this one more update, in case anyone has this problem. I don't want anyone else to go through the rolls of template material and the hair-pulling frustration that I have for several months.

It was NOT a communication problem. The new laptop I bought to fix this issue didn't fix it. It ends up that the carriage went out on my cutter. Very slowly and inconsistently. Ugh. 

And just an FYI, carriages for GCC Puma's are expensive. 

Last couple of weeks have been something else. Moving on.......


----------

